#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ικανοτικός Σχεδιασμός - Αγγλική Ορολογία

## giorgosk

Πως μεταφράζεται ο ικανοτικός έλεγχος στα αγγλικά?
μήπως brace to brace check?

----------


## giorgosk

thanks

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείς να κάνεις κλικ στο κουμπάκι "thanks" στη δημοσίευση εκείνου που ευχαριστείς.
Το κουμπάκι είναι δεξιά από τα κουμπάκια "Επεξεργασία" και "Παράθεση" σε κάθε δημοσίευση.

----------

